# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  ما الفرق بين توحيد الربوبية وتوحيد الاْلوهيه

## ابو محمد الشمالي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني الكرام : 
لقد اشكل على اثناء قراءتي لكتب التوحيد الفرق بين توحيد الربوبية وتوحيد الالوهيه 
فما هو الفرق بينهما ؟ 
وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## ابو محمد الشمالي

يا حبذا لو تكون اخواني الكرام الاجابات مختصره

----------


## عدنان البخاري

توحيد الربوبية أن توحِّد الله بأفعاله هو، فلا تشرك معه أحدًا من المخلوقات في أفعاله، كإحيائه الموتى وإماتته وإنزاله المطر والشفاء من المرض .. الخ =فهذه كلها تنسبها لله، ولا يجوز نسبة شيءٍ منها لغيره
وتوحيد الألوهيَّة أن توحِّد الله بأفعالك، فلا تشرك معه أحدًا في أفعالك التعبُّدية، كالصلاة والدعاءو النذر والذبح، فلا تتقرب بشيءٍ منها لغيره، بل تجعلها لله تعالى خالصة
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وانظر لمحتوى هذا الرابط ففيه تفصيل لما أجملته ههنا:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=245

----------


## الطيب صياد

*الفرق كما ذكره البخاري - وفقه الله - ، و العلاقة بين توحيد الربوبية و بين توحيد الأوهية : أن توحيد الربوبية يستلزم و يقتضي توحيد الربوبية ، إذ لا يصح من العبد أن يؤمن بوحدانية الله و تفرده بالخلق و الرزق و التدبير و الملك و الإحياء و الإماتة ، ثم ينكر هذا العبد الضعيف أن الله متفرد بالعبادة ، لأنه يستحقها و لا يستحقها غيره ، قال الله تعالى :  و لئن سألتهم من خلق السماوات و الأرض ليقولن خلقهن العزيز العليم  و قال تعالى :  *  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  ولئن سألتهم من خلق السماوات والأرض وسخر الشمس والقمر ليقولن الله فأنَّى يؤفكون** 
 و قال تعالى : "  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  و لئن سألتهم من خلق السماوات و الأرض ليقولن الله قل الحمد لله بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
 و نحوها من الآيات الدالة على الإنكار على من يعرف توحيد الربوبية و لا يفرد الله في عبادته بل يشرك معه غيره ، أو لا يعبد الله أصــــلاً ، و هذا غلط واضح ، و ذنب قبيح ..
ثم توحيد الألوهية متضمن لتوحيد الربوبية ، ذلك أن من يعتقد تفرد الله في ألوهيته و أنه لا يعبد سواه ، لا بد أن يكون عالما مؤمنا بأن الله هو الخالق الرازق المدبر المحيي المميت سبحانه و تعالى ، و كل ذلك جليٌّ إن شاء الله سبحانه و تعالى ،،،و في هذا السياق يقول شيخنا أبو عبد المعـــزِّ محمد فركوس في فتوى له حول العلاقة التلازمية بين أنواع التوحيد يقول حفظه الله : (( *اعلم  أنَّه لا يكمل لأحد توحيدُه إلاَّ باجتماعِ أنواعِ التوحيدِ الثلاثةِ وهي: توحيدُ  الربوبيةِ، والأسماءِ والصفاتِ، والألوهيةِ، فلا ينفعُ توحيدُ الربوبيةِ بدونِ  توحيدِ الألوهيةِ، ولا يقومُ توحيدُ الألوهيةِ بدونِ توحيدِ الربوبيةِ، ولاَ  يَسْتَقيمُ تَوحيدُ الله في رُبُوبيتِهِ وأُلُوهِيَتِهِ بِدُونِ توحيدِه في أسمائِه  وصفاتِه*(١)*،  فهذِه الثلاثةُ متلازِمَةٌ يُكَمِّلُ بعضُهَا بعضًا، ولا يَسَعُ الاستِغْناءُ  بِبعضِها عن البعْضِ الآخرِ، فالعلاقَةُ الرابطةُ بينَ هذِه الأقسامِ هي علاقةُ  تلازُمٍ وتضمُّنٍ وشُمُولٍ.* وتوحيدُ الربوبيةِ يستلْزِمُ توحيدَ الألوهيةِ، ومَعْنى ذلكَ أنَّ تَوحيدَ  الألوهيةِ خَارجٌ عَن مَدلُولِ توحيدِ الربوبيةِ، فلا يتحَقَّقُ توحيدُ الربوبيةِ  إلاَّ بتوحيدِ الألوهيةِ، أي: أنَّ تَوحيدَ الربُوبيةِ لا يُدْخِل مَنْ آمن بِه في  الإسْلاَمِ، بِخلافِ تَوْحِيدِ الألُوهِيةِ فَإنَّه يَتَضمَّنُ تَوْحيدَ الربوبيةِ(٢)،  أي: أنَّ توحيدَ الربوبيةِ جزْءٌ مِن معنى توحيدِ الألُوهيةِ فالإيمانُ بتوحيدِ  الألُوهيةِ يُدْخِلُ في الإسلامِ.
 * فيتقَرَّرُ عِنْدئذٍ  أنَّ توْحيدَ الربُوبيةِ عِلْمِيٌّ اعْتِقَادِيٌّ، وتَوحِيدُ الألُوهيةِ عَمَلِيٌّ  طَلَبِيٌّ، والعمليُّ متضَمِّنٌ للعِلْمِيِّ؛ ذلك لأنَّ متعلّقاتِ الربوبيةِ  الأمورُ الكونيةُ، كالخلقِ والرِّزقِ، والتدبيرِ والإحياءِ، والإمَاتَةِ وغيرِ  ذلكِ، بينَمَا مُتعلّقَاتُ تَوحِيدِ الألُوهِيةِ الأوامِرُ والنواهِي، فإذَا عَلِم  العَبْدُ أنَّ الله ربُّهُ لا شَرِيكَ لَه في خَلْقِه وأسمائِه وصفاتِه ترتَّبَ عنه  أن يعمَلَ عَلى طاعتِه وامتثالِ أوامرِه واجتنابِ نواهِيهِ، أي: يعْمَلَ عَلَى  عبادتِه*(٣)*،  ومنهُ يُفْهَم أنَّ عبادَةَ اللهِ وحدَهُ لا شريكَ لَهُ هِي نتيجةٌ لاعترافٍ  أَوَّليٍّ بأنَّه لا ربَّ غيرُ الله يُشْرِكهُ في خلْقِهِ وأَمْرِه، أي: تَعلّقُ  القَلْبِ ابتداءً بتوحيدِ الربوبيةِ ثمَّ يَرتَقِي بعدهَا إلى توحيدِ الألوهيةِ،  ولهذا قال ابنُ القيِّم:  «إنَّ  الإلهية التي دعت الرسل أُممَهم إلى توحيد الربِّ بها هي العبادة والتألُّه، ومن  لوازمها توحيد الربوبية الذي أُمر به المشركون فاحتجَّ الله عليهم به، فإنَّه يلزم  من الإقرار به الإقرار بتوحيد الألوهية»*(٤)*، ومعنى كلامِ  ابن القيِّمِ أنَّ الله تعالى احتَجَّ على المشْرِكينَ بتوحِيدِ الربوبيةِ عَلى  توحيدِ الألوهيةِ والعبادةِ ولا العكسُ، ومنْهُ يُفْهمُ –أيضًا- أنَّ توحيدَ  الربوبيةِ والأسماءِ والصفاتِ وحدهُ لا يكفِي لإدْخَالِ صاحبِه في الإسلامِ ولا  يُنْقِذُه من النَّارِ، ولا يَعْصِمُ مالَه ودَمَهُ إلاَّ بتوحِيدِ الألوهيةِ  والعبادةِ.*
  أمَّا توحيدُ الأسماءِ والصفاتِ فهو شَاملٌ للنوعينِ معًا (توحيد الربوبية، وتوحيد  الألوهية)؛ وذلك لأنَّه يقومُ على إفرادِ الله تعالى بكلِّ مَا لَهُ منَ الأسماءِ  الحسْنَى والصِّفاتِ العُلَى التي لا  تُبْتَغَى إلاَّ لهُ سبحانَه، والتي من جُمْلتِها: الربُّ، الخالقُ،  الرَّازِقُ، الملِكُ وهذا هو توحيدُ الربوبيةِ، وكذلِك من جُمْلتِها: الله،  الغفُورُ، الرَّحيمُ، التوَّابُ، وهذا توحيد الألوهيةِ(٥).
  ))http://www.ferkous.com/rep/Ba61.php
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـ
1--  «الكواشف الجلية» للسلمان: (422)
 2--  «شرح العقيدة الطحاوية» لابن أبي العزّ: (1/41)
 3--  انظر المصدر السابق: (1/42)، «دعوة التوحيد» لهراس: (83، 84)
 4--  «إغاثة اللهفان»: (2/135)
 5--  «الكواشف الجلية» للسلمان: (442)، «دعوة التوحيد» لهراس: (84)

----------


## حارث البديع

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: المشركون كانوا مقرين بتوحيد الربوبية ولم يدخلهم ذلك في الاسلام
بل قاتلهم  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ولم يفرق بينهم لأن زبدة الرسالة هي 
توحيد الالوهية.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: وتوحيد الالوهية من اجله قامت البطرلات وسُطرت
تضحيات الصادقين.

----------


## ابو محمد الشمالي

جزاكم الله خيراً اخواني الكرام ونفع بكم

----------


## أبوحازم الحربي

الفروق بين نَوعي توحيد الربوبية والألوهية :
أولاً : الإختلاف في الاشتقاق ، فالربوبية : مُشتَقَةٌ من اسم الرب . والألوهية : من لفظ الإله . وأعظمُ خطأ عند الأشاعرة هو تَسويةُ اللفظين ، فَسَرُوا الإله : بمعنى الرب . والرب : بمعنى الإله . فقالوا : لاإله : لا رَبَ ، لا خالق ، لا قادر على الإختراع . فلما أخطاؤا في اعتقاد أن ثَمَّ تَرَادُفاً بين مَفهوم الرب ، ومَفْهُوم الإله حينئذٍ وَقَعَ عندهم خلل في فهم التوحيد .
ثانياً : أن مُتَعَلَق الربوبية : الأمور الكونية كالخلق ، والرَزْق ، والإحياء ، والإماتة ونحوها ، هذه أفعاله - جل وعلا - وهي عامة تَشمل الكافر ، والمؤمن ، تَشمل البهائم ، فهي عامة ، ومُتَعَلَقُ توحيد الألوهية : الأوامر ، والنواهي لأن مَرَدَهُ إلى فِعْلِ المُكَلَف .
ثالثاً : أن توحيد الربوبية قد أقرَّ المشركون به - في الغالب ، أو قُل : في الجُملة ، يعني لم يأتوا به على وجه الكمال والتمام ، لأنهم لو أتوا به لآمنوا واستجابوا - ، وأما توحيد الألوهية فقد رَفضوه أصلاً وفرعاً .
رابعاً : أن توحيد الربوبية مَدْلُولُهُ عِلْمِي لأنكَ تَعتقد أن الله - جل وعلا - مُتَصِفٌ بصفة الخلق ، إذاً علمٌ يَقوم في القلب ، مُتَصِفٌ بصفة الرَزْق ، علمٌ يَقوم في القلب ، كذلك ما أُتْبِعَ من الأسماء والصفات المُدبر ، المُتصرف ... الخ ، فهذه تكون من باب العلم ، وهذا يُسمى التوحيد العلمي الخبري - يعني أن الله أخبركَ بأنه الخالق ، الرازق ... الخ فإما أن تُصدق ، وإما أن تُكذب - ، والألوهية مَدْلُولُهُ عملي - فِعْلُ المُكَلَف - الدائر بين الإمتثال والترك من قِبَلِ المُكَلَف - يعني إما أن يَمتثل ، وإما ألا يَمتثل - .
خامساً : توحيد الربوبية يَستلزمُ توحيد الألوهية ، يعني إن وُجِدَ توحيد الربوبية لابد أن يكون معه توحيد الألوهية ، لأنه إذا وَصَفَ الرب - جل وعلا - بصفات الكمال من الخلق ، والرَزْق ... الخ ، هل يُمكن أن يُتَصَوَر أن يَصرف العبادة للعاجز الذي ليس بيده النفع ، ولا الضُر ، ولا الإحياء ، ولا الإماتة ... الخ ؟ لا يُمكن هذا ، لكن إن وُجِدَ - كما هو الشأن في حال المشركين ، مُشْرِكِي العرب - فحينئذٍ نقول : ثَمَّ خللٌ في ذلك التوحيد ، وهو أن مُرادُ أهل العلم : بأن المشركين أقروا بتوحيد الربوبية ، المُراد به في الجُملة ، يعني في بعض الأفعال ، لا في كل صفة وفِعْل لله - عزوجل - ، لأنه وَقَعَ عند بعضهم نوع شركٍ في مُفْرَدات توحيد الربوبية ، إذاً توحيد الربوبية لا يَتحقق إلا بتوحيد الألوهية ، وأن توحيد الألوهية مُتظمنٌ توحيد الربوبية ، بمعنى أن توحيد الربوبية جُزءٌ من معنى توحيد الألوهية - بَعْضُهُ ، دَلالة التظمن : بمعنى بَعْضُهُ ، جزءٌ منه - ، حينئذٍ توحيد الربوبية داخلٌ في مَفهوم توحيد الألوهية ، فإذا قلت : توحيد الألوهية : هو إفراد الله - تعالى - بالعبادة . نقول : هذا النص ، وهذا التعريف يَدلُ على أن من أفرَدْتَهُ بالعبادة مُتصفٌ بصفات الكمال ، وهي أفعاله - جل وعلا - ، وما وَصَفَ به نفسه في كتابه ، وكذلك في السنة .
سادساً : يُقال لتوحيد الربوبية : توحيد المعرفة والإثبات ، لأن مَدَارُهُ على الإثبات ، تَسمع النص فتُثْبِتُ - ليس عندكَ إمتثال - ، والمعرفة محلها القلب .
وتوحيد الألوهية : توحيد الإرادة والقصد ، لأنه مُتعَلِقٌ بالقلب - النية - ، وإتجاه العبادة لله - عزوجل - دُونَ ما سِواه ، بأن يتوجه العبد بسائر أفعاله - وهي العبادات - إلى معبودٍ واحدٍ .
سابعاً : توحيد الربوبية لا يُدْخِلُ من آمن به في الإسلام ، وهذا مَحَلُ إجماع بين أهل العلم ، بعكس توحيد الألوهية فإن الإيمان به يُحْكَم ُ على المؤمن بكونه مسلماً .
ثامناً : توحيد الربوبية دليلٌ لوجوب توحيد الألوهية ، توحيد الربوبية مَلْزُومٌ ، وتوحيد الألوهية لازمٌ ، ولذلك : توحيد الربوبية يستلزم توحيد الألوهية . توحيد الربوبية دليل ، وتوحيد الألوهية مَدْلولٌ عليه .
وهذه الفروق الثمانية لابد من إدراكها وفهمها حق الفهم من أجل أن تفهم التوحيد الذي جاءة به الرسل ، لأن ثَمَّ شُبَه في كل زمانٍ ومكان تتبدل من حيث الصياغة والتعبير فحسب ، وإلا هي هي .

----------


## ابو محمد الشمالي

اخي الكريم ابا حازم الحربي 
جزاك الله خيراًً على التوضيح

----------


## أبو أنس الخليلي

> المشركون كانوا مقرين بتوحيد الربوبية ولم يدخلهم ذلك في الاسلام
> بل قاتلهم ولم يفرق بينهم لأن زبدة الرسالة هي 
> توحيد الالوهية.
> .


لم يكونوا مقرين بكل مفردات الألوهية , بعضهم أنكر الخالق, و بعضهم أقر بأنه الخالق, و لم يقر بأنه الرازق.

----------


## زوجة وأم

> لم يكونوا مقرين بكل مفردات الألوهية , بعضهم أنكر الخالق, و بعضهم أقر بأنه الخالق, و لم يقر بأنه الرازق.


تقصد الربوبية
وإذا كنت تقصد مشركي العرب، فلم ينكر منهم أحد بأن الله عز وجل هو الخالق
بل كانوا مقرين بأن الله هو الخالق
والذين ينكرون أن الله عز وجل هو الخالق هم الذين لا يؤمنون بوجود الله أصلا، وهم الدهرية والملاحدة.

----------


## ابو محمد الشمالي

جزاكم الله خير اخواني لقد وضحت عندي الصوره

----------


## أبو عبد البر رشيد

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
يا أخي
توحيد الألوهية هو حق الله على العبد
أن لا يشرك به شيء 
و توحيد الربوبية هو حق العبد على الله
أن لا يعذب من لا يشرك به شيء

----------


## ابو محمد الشمالي

جزاك الله على الشرح المختصر المفيد اخي الكريم اْبو عبدالبر رشيد

----------

